# Wiring 12v pump for a CNC table



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am trying to wiring a 12v water pump on my water cooled spindle. I have a MX4660 and a SainSmart 4-Channel Relay Module. I would like to use Gcode to turn it on and off. 
I am unsure as to how to achieve this. If I have not given enough info, please ask my questions. Thank you. :smile:


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a UC400ETH Ethernet CNC Motion Controller that I will be using via Mach3. I am unsure of how to wire the pump. Will I need to supply the 12v from a source I need to come up with? Or is there 12v available from the MX4660? Do I wire in a power supply to the relay and it will handle the flow?

The build is new, and I am trying to gather the required stuff to finish up.

Hoping to figure this part out as I am not seeing detailed info out on the web.

This is the relay that is being shipped as we read.

.sainsmart.com/4-channel-5v-relay-module-for-pic-arm-avr-dsp-arduino-msp430-ttl-logic.

Put www at beginning and html at end to use link.


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nope, it looks like you may need a 12v power supply and upgrade your relay there to a 12v relay.

That way you can power both your UC400ETH and the 12v Relay from one source.


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

This is the Beauty! Gotta get her running soon!!!


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

So here is another view. You can see the custom water reservoir under the table.


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yup, wiring water pump to actuate via Gcode.....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

It was lonely, so yes! lol


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I noticed to you seem to be answering yourself.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Must be what CNC's do to people.
Herb


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

So no CNC users to chum with?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

darrell81 said:


> So no CNC users to chum with?


Darrell - a belated welcome to the forum - says you signed up in 2015 but haven't had any posts until today. Is that accurate?

Anyway, lots of CNC guys here with a ton of talent and I'm sure they'll be along shortly. Having said that, the title of your thread is a little ambiguous or misleading. Not sure if you can change it, but if not, perhaps one of the mods can change the title to something that will attract the attention of our CNC users - no doubt they'll have a few comments.


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

Vchiarelli, Thanks for the belated welcome!

Yes that's accurate, I signed on when I got my 1000x1000 X-Carve (toy) and have lurked. But now I am stepping up to the next level.

I guess I need help in listing questions and posting. I am more than willing to learn, please help!

Looking forward to sharing and learning.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@darrell81 Darrell - I'm not a CNC guy so can't help you with any questions whatsoever, but.... we have a few guys here who are either experts or pretty darn good. So, I'll help you out by doing this:
@Scottart @difalkner @4DThinker these are just some of them. See what I did there? I put the @ symbol in front of their user name, that way they'll get a notification that they've been mentioned in a post and will then see it and I'm sure they'll be along soon.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Darrell. If not for Vince's mention I would have missed this, as well (thanks, Vince!). Did you get your pump running? That's a nice looking CNC machine!

I'm using an Ethernet SmoothStepper (ESS) and Mach4 but I have the Hitachi VFD programmed to signal a relay which in turn activates the water pump. I have it set to come on 5 seconds after the spindle starts and my thinking on that is if I want to just 'bump' the spindle on, for whatever reason, or run it for a few seconds, then I don't need the pump to run. But if it runs more than 5 seconds then I probably want it to run much longer. 

I also have the VFD set to keep the relay engaged for 100 seconds after the spindle shuts down, again figuring that the extra time will help it cool down a bit more if it's necessary. It runs pretty cool anyway, though. Additionally, I have an 'auto', 'off', and 'on' switch on the door and if I need additional cooling I can turn the switch to 'on' and run the pump independent of the VFD for as long as I want.

There's probably a way to run the pump in Mach3/4 but since I have the VFD performing that task I never checked into doing it that way.

David


----------



## darrell81 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Difalkner!

I have not got the pump running yet. I am in the process of gathering the last parts to finish the machine. I wanted to discuss options and best practices to do this right, yet economical, I don't have deep pockets...lol. I thought I was going to be getting the UC400ETH in the mail tomorrow, but I found out they were out of stock! I have been trying to figure out how this configuration is done. Electronics, wires, routing...etc.

I am learning as I go. As you can tell, I am struggling!

So I looked into the relays and was told I should get a 12v and at least a 4 channel relay. So I was thinking about the Geri 12v 4 channel on Amazon. Then I can use the other 3 relays on it for other things.

Since the UC400ETH is looking like a month before I can get one, I started to think about the Warp9 ethernet smoothstepper. If I get these and a decent 12v power adapter and run it through a power distribution block. Then I could power both of these from it...right?

I am really trying to plan the finishing touches. But I have never been at this stage before, so experienced minds are what I seek David! Any advice and instruction is very valued!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Initially I had a 4-channel relay but then added an 8-channel and now all 12 relays are being used. You can read about it on the build thread. 

One thing to note on the ESS is that it requires 5Vdc power, so you'll need to get a relay board that can be triggered by that voltage.

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

darrell81

Try posting here, cnczone.com/forums/general-cnc-machine-related-electronics/

I have water cooling on my cnc which is 120v because my control box from CNCRP has 2 builtin 120v relays that are controlled by Mach3 with ESS. In Mach3, M7 or M8 is the Mcode to start a water pump with M9 to stop.


----------

